#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Μισθωτοί >  > > >  >  >  Κωδικοποίηση εργατικής νομοθεσίας

## Xάρης

Ενδιαφέρουσα έκδοση του ΙΝΕ (Ινστιτούτο Εργασίας ΓΣΕΕ) για τις αλλαγές στην εργατική νομοθεσία από το 2010 έως και το 2014.
Αφορά κυρίως τους μισθωτούς του δημόσιου και του ιδιωτικού τομέα.
Βεβαίως και τους εργοδότες τους.





Κλικ εδώ για να δείτε το αρχείο σε μεγέθυνση ή να το κατεβάσετε.

----------

